# H: Red Scorpion Space Marines(FW), and more, W: Paypal



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

Finding less time to paint, or even play these days so I need to off a few armies. First up is my Red Scorpion army. Been building it up for the past year or so but really don't find the time for them. Other hobbies and all that now.

List of models included in sale:
*HQ*
Commander with plasma pistol/power sword(FW)
Commander with Relic blade(fw, blade is warmachine)
Chaplain
Jump pack chaplain
Commander Culln
Homemade Terminator Librarian
Nib Terminator Librarian
1 Commander new on sprue

*Elites*
5 Terminators w/ Lightning Claws(no shoulder pads)
5 Terminators w/ Thunderhammer/SS(FW shoulders)
5 Shooty Terminators w/ Assault Cannon
4 Shooty Terminators w/ Missile Launcher
8 Legion of the damned(Sergeant, flamer, multi melta)
10 Sternguard Veterans w/ 2 combi flamer, 2 combi melta(made from tac marines)
8 unmade Terminators, 5 of them on sprue
Dreadnought(Assault cannon, claw, lascannon, missile)
Venerable Dreadnought w/ 2 CC arms(FW, used as Ironclad)
4 on sprue AoBR terms

*Troops*
3 Tactical squads(semi completed, one dude missing arms and head)w/ Rockets and pinned special weapon hand to make changes easy)(All FW)
10 scouts(5 snipers, 4 bolter, 1 heavy bolter)
1 unbuilt tac squad
13 free floating tac marine legs(so another squad and extras)
Some tac marines on AoBR sprues


*Fast Attack*
5 Assault marines, no heads, one power fist, one flamer
5 Assault marines unbuilt
5 Vanguard Veterans(FW)
2 Land speeders w/ Missile launcher/heavy bolter

*Heavy Support*
8 Heavy weapons(4 heavy bolters, 2 plasma cannons, 2 lascannons)
2 Predators w/ autocannon/heavybolters(side sponsons magnetized on 1, broke off on the other. plenty of replacements included)
Landraider Crusader, side sponsons magnetized on, top hatches magnetized(no side doors)
2 Thunderfire Cannons, 1 built with normal techmarine, 1 unbuilt with techmarine it comes with
*Transports*
4 Completely built rhinos(2 can be razorbacks with heavybolter)
1 Rhino half built
1 rhino on sprue
1 Drop pod w/ 1 broken door


*Other stuff*
37 Red scorpion bodies(FW)
17 Red scorpion Heads(FW)
61 Red Scorpion Shoulder pads(FW)
14 Terminator shoulder pads(FW)
2 full sets of Sergeant Haas body/weapons(FW)
2 Sergeant Haas sets without heads(FW)
2 Haas sets without heads and swords(FW)
1 Terminator Head(FW)
Bits... Lots of bits. For tanks and troops alike.
Red Scorion Brass Etch
Imperial Eagle Brass Etch
3 1/2 Red Scorpion symbol packs(FW)
Extra Dreadnought claw arm(FW)
4 semi complete metal vanguard vets
1 metal apothecary
Shrike
3 Semi complete masters of the chapter
Chronus(shaved U symbols and added red scorpion symbols)
3 metal heavy bolters
1 metal lascannon
1 metal multi melta
On sprue heavy weapons(just a couple)
8 Servitors(3 heavy bolter, 1 plasma cannon)
1 Green "ammo box" from 5th edition set
1 Army case made by GW

I feel like I missed something... Anyway. 

Total cost of this new is somewhere between $1700 and $2000.

My asking price is *$900* shipped. You pay nothing for shipping inside the US. Other countries contact me and I'll find out price. Not really looking for trades unless you have a Smith and Wesson 1911 E series.

Images!
I won't post them all here for loading times... So view the rest here please: Red Scorpions

































Other armies to be added later.

Thanks!
Nox


----------



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

These are now on Ebay
LINK!


----------

